# Hamdard College of Medicine and Dentistry (HCMD)



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello friends, 
*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]*Hamdard College of Medicine and Dentistry (HCMD)

How good is this school? There building and infrastructure looks like world class from the pictures online. 

It will be really nice, if someone can come forward and give some specs from this school. I couldn't find a lot of information, regarding Hamdard Univeristy from previous threads here.

Appreciate it very much. 

Sincerely, 

DrPlasma


----------



## mrazi (Mar 14, 2007)

hamdard is a nice skool but there recognition is questionable. they r provisionally recognized so i wouldnt risk going there. my cousin went there and she said the education level is not up to the standards. you r much better off in baqai or ziauddin or Dow international


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Hamdard graduates are eligible to take the USMLE exam -- this is important if you are planning on returning to the US after graduation to practice. Even if they are provisionally recognized by PM&DC, the US system will allow Hamdard graduates to be 100% eligible to take the US board exams.


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

*provisionally recognized*



Rehan said:


> Hamdard graduates are eligible to take the USMLE exam -- this is important if you are planning on returning to the US after graduation to practice. Even if they are provisionally recognized by PM&DC, the US system will allow Hamdard graduates to be 100% eligible to take the US board exams.



What is this provisionally recognized by PMDC means? Hamdard University's name is in the PMDC approved medical school list, like any other approved school?

Is this Provisional recognizability means that there chances that PMDC takes away it's recognizability, and all the students who are actually studying gets some how won't be able to get recognized degree? Do they not prepare well for the annual medical exams in Pakistan? 

Thank you for your reply. 

Sincerely, 

DrPlasma.


----------

